# Cool perch .



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Check out this extra stripey perch .


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Very nice! Those look just like the fat pigs we caught In North Dakota a couple weeks ago. Fishing was terrible, coldest week the have had in several years (my fault I’m sure, just for going there), but a few of the fish we caught were tanks. A woman in another group staying at the lodge caught one that was just over two pounds.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Were those from erie?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

No . Saginaw bay . We haven't killed the walleye but we've got a bunch of those big perch


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

PapawSmith said:


> Very nice! Those look just like the fat pigs we caught In North Dakota a couple weeks ago. Fishing was terrible, coldest week the have had in several years (my fault I’m sure, just for going there), but a few of the fish we caught were tanks. A woman in another group staying at the lodge caught one that was just over two pounds.


At least cold weather like those places you can have a nice shack with heat out on the lake. I really want to do that in Minnesota or somewhere


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Those are some nice perch for sure. I think I would take a bunch of those perch over walleye. Walleye fishin just around the corner.


----------

